# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Сканер HP ScanJet G4010

## randyk

Буду признателен за ответ людям, работавшим со сканером HP ScanJet G4010 или имеющим реальное представление о возможностях этого аппарата. Особенно интересует качество сканирования слайдов и негативной пленки, а т.ж. возможность сканирования негативов с узким кадром.

----------

